# Sequence Pictures



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I love them for so many reasons. The main reason?

Awesome caption fodder:

You has a cookie?









You has a cookie?









Damn.


----------



## ara28 (Feb 18, 2008)

I like that!


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

Haha! Poor guy...lol.


----------



## railNtrailcowgrl (Jul 24, 2008)

Hahaha, poor guy.


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

LOL, poor guy.


----------



## BooLette (Jul 11, 2009)

LOL! Thanks for the laugh, Xeph! It was definitely needed.


----------



## IowaDogLover (Apr 8, 2010)

Poor guy...hopefully he got a reward!


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

Aww.. give that boy a cookie!


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Hahaha that's hilarious! I hope he got a cookie soon after


----------



## Hollis (Jan 25, 2010)

Somebody sure was working hard for a cookie!


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Hey..psst...strauss...*i* has a cookie....


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Yes, he did indeed get a cookie xD LOL

Quit tryin' t' bribe mah dawg, ZIM!


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

LOL! Poor Strauss! He looks all sad in the last pic


----------



## Jod-dog (Mar 28, 2010)

I wish *I* could give him a cookie! 

Cute pictures!


----------



## keely'smomma (Aug 4, 2008)

Wow, he is Gorgeous!


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

pssst...Strauss, I have HAM!! I would LOVE to share some w/you!! *winks* LOL Zeph...how you holding up w/the VA pollen infestation?


----------



## mrslloyd09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Hmm I don't have a cookie but I have homemade dog beef jerky.


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

mrslloyd09 said:


> Hmm I don't have a cookie but I have homemade dog beef jerky.


LOL mrslloyd! Is it made from DOGS?!?! HAHAHAHA!!  *sorry - couldn't help myself!!*


----------



## mrslloyd09 (Jul 12, 2009)

yappypappymom said:


> LOL mrslloyd! Is it made from DOGS?!?! HAHAHAHA!!  *sorry - couldn't help myself!!*


LOL! Well there are two little dachshunds next door who start barking at 8 am and don't stop until...never...so there's an idea. Jk. It was made from expired beef steaks.


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

I know..I was just being "playful" with ya!! Still, a funny thought to me LOL...enjoyed the banter!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> how you holding up w/the VA pollen infestation?


My car is greenish yellow...

That said, Strauss seems to be a bit better itchy wise...we'll see if that continues.


----------

